# Best Ho track?



## Shaunjr89

When i do my HO layout i want to have a good track. I am just curious for what people recommend, I personally like the Atlas code 83 track but would like other peoples views on whats good. My layout will be at least 4x10. Also plan on doing DCC w/sound.



Thanks Shaun


----------



## sstlaure

Code 83 looks nicer (smaller more prototypical rails and tie size/spacing) but is more expensive and some of the earlier rolling stock won't run well on it (flanges too tall on the wheels.)

I run Code 100.


----------



## tkruger

I use code 100 since I have allot of older equipment. Atlas makes the best flex track. They also were the cheapest but have been raising there prices. If the price goes above Peco I will switch to that. For switches I prefer the Peco ones. Switch motors I use the Tortoises when I can mount them under the table and Atlas machines above.


----------



## Rangerover

tk you sound like me.....ditto that post! Jim


----------



## NIMT

I also run all atlas code 100, less compatibility issues, derailments and of course the cost! I can run anything made new and old and I like that!


----------



## Shaunjr89

Sounds Good so far leaning towards the 100. Thanks All


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Bachmann EZ track for this reason: It's easy to pull apart in case of any issues (and cleaning), and can be rearranged as you see fit. It also looks marvelous.

-J.


----------



## Shaunjr89

Not a big fan of the easy track, yea it goes together easy but it dont look all that great and I have heard alot of horror stories about it. As far as not conducting well. Thank you though. Still liking the code 100.


----------



## New Berlin RR

for me its any track that works is the best track 

but ez track for when I just need to run my trains and all i got is carpet, code 100 for older things and what ever i want on my main layout...83 is just for back up/display set ups and things like that....


----------



## Shaunjr89

*Kato Unitrack HO*

Anyone use the Kato Unitrack HO track? If so how is it?


----------



## brando03

I use kato. Haven't had any issues with it, but the cost is up there.


----------



## brando03

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_srThYTU1GU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here is a link to my YouTube videos if you wana see what it looks like with ballest.


----------

